
CSS Hacker needs job but failed to get one OOPS - html5web
https://twitter.com/samarkandiy/status/278690021077291008
======
zethus
If you have some design (UI/UX mainly) skills to complement your HTML5
frontend, take a look at dribbble's job board: <http://dribbble.com/jobs>

~~~
html5web
Thank you for suggestion dude.

